# Dually head collar?



## Magic mummy (28 November 2013)

Hi all just wanted some opinions on dually head collars. I have a strong bolshy cob who has now developed this habit of pulling away from me whilst leading  ( doesn't happen every time). When she gets free she just bolts  when it happens at home I can get her back but this is only usually by feed bucket but as I know this isn't good as she then being rewarded for bad behaviour. She has been known to do it whilst out on a walk with bridle and lead rope that of course is extremely dangerous so I'm thinking if using something stronger to hold her. Some friend recommended a dually head collar I've never used one before and wondered if this could work. Any advise.
Thanks x


----------



## AdorableAlice (28 November 2013)

Super bit of kit for rude horses.  You do need to teach pressure and release though, it is not a magic wand.


----------



## Dizzle (28 November 2013)

I have one for loading my mare. She is a total saint but does plant on the ramp and would then start to back up, with the Dually she stops, thinks and then walks on. Much easier that trying to unhook a lead rope threaded through the nose before you tie the horse and put the back bar down. Makes loading a relaxing process for all involved


----------



## Dry Rot (28 November 2013)

I started using rope halters and now would not use anything else (for leading, NOT tying up). They are as severe as you could ever need or as mild as you want, just depends how they are used. Pretty much one size fits all too. But as AA has pointed out, anything like this is a  waste of time if the horse and handler (both) haven't learnt pressure and release.


----------



## L&M (28 November 2013)

I have one and is a fab piece of kit, and has solved many a loading and handling issue with one of these.

If you do invest in a Dually, one thing to note is that you must not tie up using the rings on the rope noseband in case they pull back - there is the normal ring under the chin that should be used instead.

The pressure and release is easy to understand so don't be put off, just a matter of practice.


----------



## Magic mummy (28 November 2013)

Thank you for your replies. I will give anything a try because at the moment I'm getting nowhere! This is just one problem I have with her unfortunately my mare isn't quite what she was when I viewed her and we are having trouble with her. Before I give up on her I want to try everything before I hold my hands up and say " she isn't right for us, made a mistake"


----------



## starryeyed (28 November 2013)

AdorableAlice said:



			Super bit of kit for rude horses.  You do need to teach pressure and release though, it is not a magic wand.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, this exactly. My mare was extremely rude and bolshy when I first got her - she's not an angel now but the dually has really helped her to understand personal space and to show a little more respect of people who might be "in her way". As AA said, it's not a magic wand and you will initially have to do a fair amount of groundwork with your horse so that she understands the pressure & release effect. They come with DVD's to show you how to introduce it and how to use it correctly. They are not miracle workers but very useful and well worth every penny imo! x


----------



## cremedemonthe (2 December 2013)

Have you considered one of these

http://kempcontroller.co.uk/kemp-controller.html

several of my customers say they have used them successfully and you don't have to buy a whole new headcollar


----------



## Pepito (2 December 2013)

I've asked for one of these for Christmas to use with my boy - it's not so much pulling with him but he does like to invade my space a bit. I have asked for the dvd that goes with it so that I can learn to use it properly.  Hoping this will help me to train him to be a bit more polite


----------



## Angeline (6 December 2013)

I have one of these for my boy and it is the best thing I ever bought! Not only does it control him when i lead him as he has the tendency to drag you without it but it has also taught him manners. He knows once that head collar goes on, I have full control and he can not control me. I also use it for loading and its all about pressure. Don't get me wrong it may not work first time but once you keep the pressure on they soon realise that they just have to walk forward. Look on Monty Roberts website he has so many videos on how to use it and how it works.

Definitely get one!


----------



## mtl (7 December 2013)

I bought one after Monty Roberts worked with my horse! Gives me more control when my horse is fresh, while loading or when my horse decides to stop and won't move. 
If you get one make sure you know how to use it correctly.


----------



## kassieg (7 December 2013)

Ive had horses since I was a child & wouldn't load anything without a dually & wouldn't lead a youngster without 1 

I got my mare as a 2 year old & after her throwing me into an electric fence when leading her I bought another dually 

But you do have to do the groundwork for them to be of use so if you dont know how to do the groundwork watch the DVD you get with the headcoller  

My mare now as a 4 year old will do all her groundwork just by me pointing now 

Worth every penny !


----------



## Shay (8 December 2013)

We use a dually for loading - but you do have to know how and why it works as it does.  You can't just put it on the horse and expect the kit to work miracles.  Do get the DVD too and put in the time teaching her what the headcollar is trying to communicate to her.  Personally I won't use either a kemp or a rope headcollar as I don't find the release as fast.  But that is a personal view and people need to use what works for them - as long as the understand why!


----------



## LD&S (16 December 2013)

The dually are great, the mare I share would sometimes tank off and there was no way you could stop her, she tried it once in the dually but hasn't tried since. You could also consider getting an RA out as they will be able to help not only with the dually but just about any issues you have.


----------



## mynutmeg (21 December 2013)

Love them -every so often my girl forgets her manners, she goes into the dually for a few days and remembers them. you do need to do some work so they understand about the whole pressure, release thing but def worht the effort and I've found when they do try to bog off on you it's much easier to hold them in the dually than a normal headcollar.


----------



## Moomin1 (23 December 2013)

Shay said:



			We use a dually for loading - but you do have to know how and why it works as it does.  You can't just put it on the horse and expect the kit to work miracles.  Do get the DVD too and put in the time teaching her what the headcollar is trying to communicate to her.  Personally I won't use either a kemp or a rope headcollar as I don't find the release as fast.  But that is a personal view and people need to use what works for them - as long as the understand why!
		
Click to expand...

I recently experienced the misuse of one of these with someone who thought you could just put one on and it would work wonders first time around. It went badly wrong.

I imagine a fab piece of kit when used correctly though.


----------

